

Introducing mobile A/B testing - suhail
https://mixpanel.com/mobile-ab-testing/

======
orasis
Note that this is under their People analytics, which is going to cost you a
minimum of $1,800 per year for over 1000 users.

Dear Mixpanel: When you say "mobile", understand that us "mobile app
developers" don't make any money on less than 100,000 users. Your pricing is
configured for enterprise Saas where the customer lifetime value is far higher
than mobile. Please either change your pricing or stop calling yourselves a
"mobile" analytics company.

~~~
diziet
Yep, some companies I know have scaling issues with Mixpanel's pricing on the
analytics side of things (because you end up paying basically 2-3c per user /
year just on the people plan, and probably another couple of cents for events)
- it might work OK if your LTV is pretty high but for anything consumer
oriented it's tough to scale to lots of users.

I'd seen pretty good pricing from Amplitude (
[https://amplitude.com/pricing](https://amplitude.com/pricing) ) at scale.

------
aresant
MixPanel's branding and the design consistency they achieve is best in class.

I always know when I'm on a MixPanel product page / site - playful, colorful,
professional.

Just throwing some props out at Mason Yarnell who - I assume - is still
responsible for executing the UX?

[https://dribbble.com/yarnell](https://dribbble.com/yarnell)

~~~
suhail
Julien & Mason but it's a big team effort in the end.

------
luckydata
Until their API doesn't improve, Mixpanel is a crippled product. Nothing they
launch can cover that simple issue.

~~~
suhail
What's the issue we have with our API? Email me: suhail@mixpanel.com - we'll
try to fix it

------
Jculbertson
Don't you think that a mobile a/b testing product should have a mobile-
friendly website?

~~~
suhail
Yes - we're working on making it more friendly right now but we wanted to
release something rather than delay getting it into customer's hands.

------
callmeed
First, it's interesting that Mixpanel and Optimizely (both YC companies) are
starting to compete in this space. Optimizely has mobile A/B testing as
well[0].

Second, what seems to be an obvious need I haven't seen is A/B testing
notifications. Notifications seem to be the "email drip campaigns" of the
mobile world, so it seems like A/B testing both the frequency and content of
those could bring big wins.

[0] [https://www.optimizely.com/mobile](https://www.optimizely.com/mobile)

~~~
suhail
Hey there, we actually did that first before mobile ab testing:
[https://mixpanel.com/blog/2014/04/10/introducing-a-b-
testing](https://mixpanel.com/blog/2014/04/10/introducing-a-b-testing) \- it
works for email, push, in-app, SMS, etc.

We just didn't make a big stink about it.

------
duartetb
Is this for native development only? Or can it be used with frameworks like
unity for games too?

~~~
suhail
It's native only but we are thinking about making a wrapper to make it
interoperable between iOS and Unity. You should be able to drop it in despite
unity but it may require some small extra work. We can help if you email
support@mixpanel.com

~~~
sandstrom
Support for JS-built apps [Phonegap, mobile-web] would be awesome too!

------
brodil
has anyone tried it?

